# unexplained infertility- ivf 2012



## babyhope2011

hi ladies,

just wondered if there is any ladies that will b going through ivf in 2012 with unexplained infertility,or any women that have been in my position would love to hear any positive stories,ive got my seminar on 12thjan, & my first appoint on the 14th jan,im just feeling abit scared dont know what to expect,but also very excited.
is there anyone out there in the same boat.
baby dust to every one!


----------



## pigsy

Hi Babyhope. If you live in Bedford are you going to Bourn? There are a few of us that are either going back for the second time (including me) or are just starting there in the next month or so. 

I am unexplained, or rather Dr Wallace said i was but consultant at Bourn said the blokes SA results showed that they were a bit slow. Bloke was therefore delighted when the eggs fertilised without ICSI! Anyway, have a look at the Bourn threat but they are absolutely lovely there.

By the way the emmotions don't change. I am due back in just over a week to find out if they are going to make changes to the drugs etc, and i am also really scared, and really excited.


----------



## wishingalways

Hi we are unexplained infertility for nearly 7 years. soon, first consultation 12th j


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi pigsy, yes I'm going 2 bourn, I've heard there nice there. U said u were unexplained, I can't believe mrs wallace said evrything woz fine, thats good that u didn't need icsi, so they can't b that slow,how did u find the whole process drugs etc? Did u respond ok?so this is ur 2nd go,r they doing anything different this time around? Did u have 2 wait long?
Are u from bedford?I'm gona have a look at that tread now u were on about,good luck pigsy keep in touch.x


----------



## pigsy

Hi babyhope. I absolutely hate needles or drugs but they are probably the easiest bit. They will give you a drug teach for the spray and the stimming, and if you have any queries you can ring the nurses and there is an out of office service which is great. Make sure you take lots of water though to avoid any OHSS. The worst bit is the emotions, it is just so up and down so you will see girls say that you have to be good to yourself - and that is absolutely true.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## monalisa81

Hi :wave:
We're unexplained and have been trying for #1 for 2 years. We'll start IVF when AF comes around january 20th. 
I read some articles online and some say that unexplained couples have high success rates with IVF. Sometimes eggs' shell is thick or something so sperms can't get through. The only way to know this is to have IVF, if they find something like this they do ICSI and fertilize the egg. 
I'm familiar with the injections from our IUI attempts, they are so thin. I couldn't give myself the shots but luckily DH admitted to give them to me. Don't worry about them, you hardly feel anything. The hard part is the fluctuating hormones, I cried couple of times while watching commercials. LOL! and that was IUI and obviously there were way less shots than IVF. I'm afraid I can become a hormonal mess during the IVF process. :haha: 
I hope we'll all have BFPs on our 1st round :thumbup:
good luck


----------



## princess2406

Hi there

I did IVF May last year after being told we fell into the the unexplained category, we were ttc for 2.5 years. Luckily we were successful first time after having 1 embryo put back :cloud9:

Our first appointment after we were refered was a consultation with the dr, we discussed everything and given the opportunity to ask lots and lots of questions. We were pretty quick that we were refered for treatment Dec 2010 and actually started treatment end of April 2011. At one point the dr did mention we may do ICSI instead as when oh had given sprem sample on a previous occasion it came back average, but on the day he did the sample they the count was really good so did IVF after all.

Unfortunatley we dont have any frosties so if we struggle to conceieve in the future we will do IVF again and this time will be self funded, honestly it was the most emotionally draining experience of our lives doing the injections, er and et but I would do it all again to conceive our miracle baby.

There is a thread on here somewhere of IVF successes and there are many listed that were unexplained :thumbup:

Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## princess2406

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here.html


----------



## monalisa81

Thanks princess, actually I read that whole thread 3 or 4 times LOL!!
It's always nice to hear success stories, you're very lucky to have your BFP on the first try. Your due date is so close, how exciting!! I wish loads of luck to you! :flower:


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies :hi:

My husband and I are classified as unexplained as well and we have done 4 failed IUIs and are now moving to IVF. We were with one clinic for our IUIs and other testing but were not totally comfortable with that clinic so have opted to switch clinics to do our IVF.

I have a consultation on the 22nd of February and hopefully will get my IVF underway with my next cycle after that one!


----------



## mrsmax

Hi :wave: We're unexplained. Starting IVf long protocol end of Feb hopefully. Self-funded - yikes!

I thought cause we were unexplained we had less chance of success - nice to hear the other side :) We have been trying since May/June 2010, with one chemical June 2011. I am 35 so the clock is ticking!!!! very scraed - not of the procedure, but that it wont work...would love some IVF buddies doing it around the same time


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> Hi :wave: We're unexplained. Starting IVf long protocol end of Feb hopefully. Self-funded - yikes!
> 
> I thought cause we were unexplained we had less chance of success - nice to hear the other side :) We have been trying since May/June 2010, with one chemical June 2011. I am 35 so the clock is ticking!!!! very scraed - not of the procedure, but that it wont work...would love some IVF buddies doing it around the same time

Hi mrs max my first appointment for ivf clinic is on thursday so I should be starting in feb or march time. I am so excited I dont know how im going to wait. X


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi there-we are unexplained. Been ttc for nearly 2 years. Self funded a round of ivf in August last year-went ok (response not brilliant) but BFN. Think we will be starting nhs round in feb/mar. It's very difficult with unexplained. I haven't been on here for a long time as it hit me quite hard but it would be good to keep in touch with some other unexplained's going through the same! KC x


----------



## monalisa81

KittyCat82 said:


> Hi there-we are unexplained. Been ttc for nearly 2 years. Self funded a round of ivf in August last year-went ok (response not brilliant) but BFN. Think we will be starting nhs round in feb/mar. It's very difficult with unexplained. I haven't been on here for a long time as it hit me quite hard but it would be good to keep in touch with some other unexplained's going through the same! KC x

I'm sorry about your first IVF attempt :hugs:, there are so many ladies who got their BFPs on 2nd or even 3rd try. I hope your 2nd will be your lucky one. :happydance:


----------



## Apple Blossom

Unexplained here too, we are doing egg share IVF in feb where I shall be sharing my eggs with another lady who needs them. Im so excited but alos very scared and Im not letting myself get carried away with it all. Im 31 and OH is 39, we have been trying for 7yrs in april on and off. Good luck to all you ladies and lots of :dust: to us all.


----------



## chocolatecat

I'm unexplained too. They were massively positive and put our chances at 50%.
I didn't make heaps of eggs, but they were all great quality. I think that's something to be positive about, there's not reason to think your eggs aren't fabulous :)
they said one of the things that can lead to unexplained is if the lining on the tubes just doesn't convey the egg along properly. If that were the case then only IVF would allow a BFP, but then there's little reason for it not to work.
we got our real BFP after 2 ivfs and 2 fets. I'd say that's about 25% but others might disagree. 
good luck ladies!


----------



## mrsmax

wishingalways said:


> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> Hi :wave: We're unexplained. Starting IVf long protocol end of Feb hopefully. Self-funded - yikes!
> 
> I thought cause we were unexplained we had less chance of success - nice to hear the other side :) We have been trying since May/June 2010, with one chemical June 2011. I am 35 so the clock is ticking!!!! very scraed - not of the procedure, but that it wont work...would love some IVF buddies doing it around the same time
> 
> Hi mrs max my first appointment for ivf clinic is on thursday so I should be starting in feb or march time. I am so excited I dont know how im going to wait. XClick to expand...

How did you meeting go? Do you have a "start" date yet? We are still waiting for our letter to come through with when we can start, but from what they said we expect end Feb. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mrsmax

KittyCat82 said:


> Hi there-we are unexplained. Been ttc for nearly 2 years. Self funded a round of ivf in August last year-went ok (response not brilliant) but BFN. Think we will be starting nhs round in feb/mar. It's very difficult with unexplained. I haven't been on here for a long time as it hit me quite hard but it would be good to keep in touch with some other unexplained's going through the same! KC x

Hi Kittycat. Looks like we will be starting IVf at the same time :) If you dont mind me asking, how come you self funded a round quiet early on eg "only" TTC 18 months or so? Did it diagnose anything?


----------



## babyhope2011

arh ladies thank u for all the replies i started this thread as i wanted 2 how many of us were unexplained,its amazing 2 know we r not alone! 

we had our seminar 2day which woz quite useful,we have our consultation this sat which is good that its that quick, i feel alot beta now ive been to the clinic,i have been scared about the whole process but i feel alot beta now,& im ready for this!!

mrs max & wishingalways i think we may b cycle buddies hopefully we will b starting feb/mar but i will on sat for defo. 

lovely also 2 hear of the success stories it gives us ladies hope, we should all keep in touch good luck & keep me posted!


----------



## Apple Blossom

Glad all went well for you Babyhope, and that you feel more comfortable, I will be starting the pill on the 12th Feb and Down regging three weeks after so mine is the same time as yours. I wish you lots and lots of luck.


----------



## mrsmax

babyhope - good luck for Saturday. Let us know how it goes. 

Apple Blossom - hopefully I will start downregging about the same time as you - probably about 20th Feb - just waiting for the clinic to confirm dates. 

How is everyone feeling about IVF? I am excited, but so scared it wont work. I guess we needs some PMA :)


----------



## mrssunshine78

We were also classed as unexplained, although my fsh is slightly high and my amh is slightly low. I got pregnant on first cycle, but had a mc, I'm now pregnant with twins after my third attempt, but second full cycle

Good luck to you all, it's a very difficult experience, but hopefully worth it in the end


----------



## mrsmax

Thank you MrsSunshine - I love stories like yours. It gives us all hope. Fxd you have a perfectly ordinary pregnancy ;)


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> wishingalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> Hi :wave: We're unexplained. Starting IVf long protocol end of Feb hopefully. Self-funded - yikes!
> 
> I thought cause we were unexplained we had less chance of success - nice to hear the other side :) We have been trying since May/June 2010, with one chemical June 2011. I am 35 so the clock is ticking!!!! very scraed - not of the procedure, but that it wont work...would love some IVF buddies doing it around the same time
> 
> Hi mrs max my first appointment for ivf clinic is on thursday so I should be starting in feb or march time. I am so excited I dont know how im going to wait. XClick to expand...
> 
> How did you meeting go? Do you have a "start" date yet? We are still waiting for our letter to come through with when we can start, but from what they said we expect end Feb. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...

HI, well had our appointment yesterday, was expecting to come away with a date for starting of about 2/3 months as we had been told that would be the case. Unfortunately left feeling a little deflated. We waited an hour after our appointment time to get seen because they were running late but being so excited to be there it didnt matter. Save the doctor who didnt do much but take another history and then got passed to the nurse to explain everything. Got bloods taken to test AMH ( egg reserves) so they can work out what dose of drugs to put you on, but were then told cant really do any more till the results come back and they take 4 weeks to process, however there is a problem with the machine so may take a bit longer as we have a back log and also the bloods dont get sent today but in batches. 

SO basically it could be another two months before we even get a start date. Just been fobbed of for another 2 months... gutted to say the least so looks like wont be starting now till probably may.... its ridicolous especially when we are self funding.

Anyway rant and crying over, suppose just have to get on with the diet and get myself nice and healthy for the process. xxx


----------



## Apple Blossom

This is what we found wishingalways, we was so keen to get started and then found out tests would take a month, I was same as you :cry: but the time will fly by honestly it will, my consultant told me something and it has stuck and I say it to myself all the time now, look at it as more of a marathon and not a sprint, slowly does it and it will speed up towards the end :hugs:


----------



## Apple Blossom

mrsmax said:


> babyhope - good luck for Saturday. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Apple Blossom - hopefully I will start downregging about the same time as you - probably about 20th Feb - just waiting for the clinic to confirm dates.
> 
> How is everyone feeling about IVF? I am excited, but so scared it wont work. I guess we needs some PMA :)

Will be right with you then :hugs:, Im also very scared too, just take it one day at a time and dont think about the other stuff just yet, so when you start down regging just concentrate on that then move on to the stimming etc etc and it wont feel so overwelming, thats how im trying to look at it.


----------



## mrsmax

Wishing - it sounds as though we are about 3 weeks apart then. I had the appontment you have just just before Christmas. Saw the dr (nothing new - Dh in fact said "I cant believe we had to pay nearly £200 for that!!!), saw the nurse and had my bloods taken for AMh and a couple of other things. I was told AMh takes 3 weeks as the only place that does the test is in Scotland - if you were told there are delays I guess those will affect us all then ;)

At the meeting there was some debate as to whether we would be funded or not (we're not. Grrr) - so they couldnt give a date to start but they said it would be March if NHS and probably Feb if self-funded so I am guessing once they get my AMH level back it will be all systems go, but I still want to give myself another cycle to improve my eggs and health so I wont want to start any earlier than 2 cycles time which will be later half of Feb. 

What diet are you doing? I have just started a really strict Fertility Diet, which is basically vegan and low GI all rolled into one - and no no no alcohol. I am having one peice of organic fish and 2 organic eggs a week though. So far not as hard as I expected - but poor DH had tto drink a whole bottle of wine last night as i told him it was too tempting if he left any lying around :rofl: He was pretty drunk when he came to bed!!


----------



## mrsmax

Apple Blossom said:


> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> babyhope - good luck for Saturday. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Apple Blossom - hopefully I will start downregging about the same time as you - probably about 20th Feb - just waiting for the clinic to confirm dates.
> 
> How is everyone feeling about IVF? I am excited, but so scared it wont work. I guess we needs some PMA :)
> 
> Will be right with you then :hugs:, Im also very scared too, just take it one day at a time and dont think about the other stuff just yet, so when you start down regging just concentrate on that then move on to the stimming etc etc and it wont feel so overwelming, thats how im trying to look at it.Click to expand...

Good plan. One step at a time - I like it.


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> Wishing - it sounds as though we are about 3 weeks apart then. I had the appontment you have just just before Christmas. Saw the dr (nothing new - Dh in fact said "I cant believe we had to pay nearly £200 for that!!!), saw the nurse and had my bloods taken for AMh and a couple of other things. I was told AMh takes 3 weeks as the only place that does the test is in Scotland - if you were told there are delays I guess those will affect us all then ;)
> 
> At the meeting there was some debate as to whether we would be funded or not (we're not. Grrr) - so they couldnt give a date to start but they said it would be March if NHS and probably Feb if self-funded so I am guessing once they get my AMH level back it will be all systems go, but I still want to give myself another cycle to improve my eggs and health so I wont want to start any earlier than 2 cycles time which will be later half of Feb.
> 
> What diet are you doing? I have just started a really strict Fertility Diet, which is basically vegan and low GI all rolled into one - and no no no alcohol. I am having one peice of organic fish and 2 organic eggs a week though. So far not as hard as I expected - but poor DH had tto drink a whole bottle of wine last night as i told him it was too tempting if he left any lying around :rofl: He was pretty drunk when he came to bed!!

:rofl::rofl: My DH would love it if i said that. I spoke to the dr about anything i should be cutting out etc, she was happy with my bmi (28) and i dont smoke and only have a couple of glasses of wine on a fri and sat so she said dont stress about it. I have in the past done the alcohol ban for a year and was so healthy and was on clomid and it still didnt work so im not going to get myself hung up on it but i would like to be a stone or two lighter so that when it works (PMA) i wont feel bad about putting on the weight. 

I am going to start slimming world, was meant to be on tuesday but my friend wants to wait another week so starting back at the gym monday and then slimming world a week on tuesday, see how it goes. xxx

Well done for doing that strict diet you have more will power than me right now.:thumbup: Let me know how it goes. xx

I had a look at dates of cycles and by going by what they said about the spray and then injections i think it will probably be the cycle that starts on the 29th march that will be the one for me which means a due date of around 1st Jan if it works. LOL, jumping the gun a little but its good to know these things. :winkwink:

Keep me posted and let me know when your AMH results get back. xx


----------



## wishingalways

Apple Blossom said:


> This is what we found wishingalways, we was so keen to get started and then found out tests would take a month, I was same as you :cry: but the time will fly by honestly it will, my consultant told me something and it has stuck and I say it to myself all the time now, look at it as more of a marathon and not a sprint, slowly does it and it will speed up towards the end :hugs:

Thanks Apple blossom, your so right i know the time will fly by and it looks like probably march/april and that will be hear before we know it. Cant wait to get my AMH results back so i can get started but as they say, nice things come to those who wait.... or something like that.

I keep forgetting are you about to start soon. xx


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies,it is annoying all this waiting but just think it will hopefully all b worth it in the end, we just have 2 remain positive & ur right time will fly.loads of babydust 2 us all.

i went 2 my appointment 2day, it woz great 2 b honest im on day 28 2day so they said i can start straight away, i have 2 ring them on day 1 then i think they book a nurses appointment & they will send the drugs 2 my house & on day 21 i start the nasal spray so all systems go my end just waiting for the witch 2 turn up grrrrrr.im quite nervous but excited!


----------



## wishingalways

babyhope2011 said:


> hi ladies,it is annoying all this waiting but just think it will hopefully all b worth it in the end, we just have 2 remain positive & ur right time will fly.loads of babydust 2 us all.
> 
> i went 2 my appointment 2day, it woz great 2 b honest im on day 28 2day so they said i can start straight away, i have 2 ring them on day 1 then i think they book a nurses appointment & they will send the drugs 2 my house & on day 21 i start the nasal spray so all systems go my end just waiting for the witch 2 turn up grrrrrr.im quite nervous but excited!

oooohhhh thats so exciting, this is it your on your way... were with you every step of the way... :hugs::hugs: Good luck and stay positive just imagine everything working exactly how it should. PMA. xxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Babyhopes that's awesome. Let us know how it goes. I am soooo bored of waiting to hear from the clinic - will call midweek if havent heard by then. I just want teh AMh results. I hate waiting ;)


----------



## Apple Blossom

wishingalways said:


> Apple Blossom said:
> 
> 
> This is what we found wishingalways, we was so keen to get started and then found out tests would take a month, I was same as you :cry: but the time will fly by honestly it will, my consultant told me something and it has stuck and I say it to myself all the time now, look at it as more of a marathon and not a sprint, slowly does it and it will speed up towards the end :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Apple blossom, your so right i know the time will fly by and it looks like probably march/april and that will be hear before we know it. Cant wait to get my AMH results back so i can get started but as they say, nice things come to those who wait.... or something like that.
> 
> I keep forgetting are you about to start soon. xxClick to expand...

Yep on the 12th of Feb I start the pill, then its about 3 weeks after I start the down regging, I think thats right.


----------



## Apple Blossom

babyhope2011 said:


> hi ladies,it is annoying all this waiting but just think it will hopefully all b worth it in the end, we just have 2 remain positive & ur right time will fly.loads of babydust 2 us all.
> 
> i went 2 my appointment 2day, it woz great 2 b honest im on day 28 2day so they said i can start straight away, i have 2 ring them on day 1 then i think they book a nurses appointment & they will send the drugs 2 my house & on day 21 i start the nasal spray so all systems go my end just waiting for the witch 2 turn up grrrrrr.im quite nervous but excited!

That is excellent news :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsmax

That's awesome Apple Blossom.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello again ladies-I must say I do not come on here very often so apologies if I miss a few things but it really is nice to see so many 'unexplained' ladies together for an IVF thread so I will be keeping contact as much as poss. To answer a question a page or so back, we decided on IVF after about 19 months ttc as I was just getting so stressed about not conceiving. In the end the whole round was pretty stressful as it didnt go quite according to plan but I am in a much better place now so trying to remain positive for round 2. I think we will be starting Feb/Mar time x x x


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Kittycat - glad you are in a better place now. I'm sure that stuff makes all the difference x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Goodluck kittycat, lots of PMA :hugs:


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks guys-when I think back to how stressed I was (in general) when doing first IVF it makes me shudder! Anyone else on here on round 2 or more? x


----------



## mrsmax

So - I rang the clinic today. Good job I did as it sounds as if they were waiting for me to call. They said they would try to squeeze me in for my next period - CD1 about 17th Feb. This would mean Egg collection about 17th March. They did say though as it was around Easter I may have to wait another cycle and start in March. Annoyingly though, I wont know that until the day of my period!

I forgot to ask about my AMH results. I am too scared to ring back. Does anyoen know if they usually bother telling you the results if they are realtviely normal?


----------



## KittyCat82

I would think if there was a real problem they would say. They will go through it at your appointment anyway as it will dictate the amount of stimming drugs you will take. If its a little high or low they will mention it-I would just ask anyway but dont get too hung up on AMH as really it just allows them to predict how you will respond x


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks kittycat - I'm guessing they dont realilse that half of us LTTC are addicted to forums and hear so many horror stories that we worry oursleves about these things. Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> So - I rang the clinic today. Good job I did as it sounds as if they were waiting for me to call. They said they would try to squeeze me in for my next period - CD1 about 17th Feb. This would mean Egg collection about 17th March. They did say though as it was around Easter I may have to wait another cycle and start in March. Annoyingly though, I wont know that until the day of my period!
> 
> I forgot to ask about my AMH results. I am too scared to ring back. Does anyoen know if they usually bother telling you the results if they are realtviely normal?

Thats great news, good job you did phone, it makes you wonder how long they would have left it before they phoned you. Saying that most of us are probably used to chasing people up just to get things done, i know i am. So when was your blood test for your AMH again, just wondering about how long it has taken. xxx Wont be long now. xx


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks. My blood test was 22nd Dec and the consultant said it would take about 3 weeks.

Soooo glad I bothered to ring about th appointment. My Dh was really cross they hadnt contacted us - I think cause we are self funded he expects them to be really on the ball. 

I called the 24 hour answermachine thsi evening and said I forgot to ask for blood results. I left my number so hopefully they will call me back tomorrow - I am hoping that I'm not the most annoyong patient they have had - but I'm not sure!!!


----------



## wishingalways

Thats a really good turn around for your results, i hope mine come that quickly but i would be surprised if they did. I know i was thinking the same when we went for our first appointment, we thought with us paying we would get slightly better treatment than we did, had to wait over an hour after our appointment time to be seen, not that anyone should have to wait that long... but we are all classed the same, which i can understand but its just frustrating..... I know people have to wait a long time to get IVF even if funded but it has taken over 6 years to save the money to pay for it, so the wait is just as long... sorry im rambling. xxx


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies hope ur all ok
mrs max- thats fantastic news i think u will b a couple of weeks behind me, how exciting ! how u feeling about it all now u know its not long?
hope all of u r ok?
the witch turned up 2day so all sytems go i rang them 2 tell them, there ringing me 2moro with an appointment 2 c the nurse, abit scary!!! 
xx


----------



## mrsmax

Hey everyone - wishing - I know. I understand why they treat everyone the same and they should really, but you cant help but think if I were paying £5k for something else I would expect good customer service ;) And they havent called back!

Babyhopes - I am not as excited as I know I should be. Maybe that is normal? I was really excited when they originally told us it was funded, but then 2 weeks ago they said it wasnt so it has left a little but of a bad taste. Luckily we have been saving just in case...I think I will excited once i ring and they say "yep, you're in" - so hopefully this time next month I will be excited. I think I will be a month behind you as Feb 17 will be CD1 and then deregging 21 days later. You can be my IVF guru!!!

Have you been waiting long for IVF? I see you have been TTC for 4 years. You must be sooo ready to get those drungs pumping ;)


----------



## mrsmax

How is everyone? I got my AMH result - it is 5, which is bad but not crtical. It does mean I will have higher doses of the drugs and can expect less eggs. have been crying all afternoon, but realise I cant make it any better and all you need is one good one right?!

Any of you nearly ready yet?


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> How is everyone? I got my AMH result - it is 5, which is bad but not crtical. It does mean I will have higher doses of the drugs and can expect less eggs. have been crying all afternoon, but realise I cant make it any better and all you need is one good one right?!
> 
> Any of you nearly ready yet?

Mrsmax it really does only take one egg and from reading other forums on this site and others there have been lots of women who only have a few eggs retrieved because of low AMH but still get pregnant so dont let this spoil it for you. I know thats is easier said than done and i would probably be initially upset too but as long as they get one good egg then your cooking with gas :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello all. Mrs max-what scale was this on as clinics use different ones? Mine was initially fine but now they think it is a little low-I have noticed quite a few 'unexplained' ladies have low amh-connection? Anyway, it is just so they know whay level of stimms to have you on. I was on 150 last cycle and it has been upped to 300 for this one as I didnt respond so well last time. It is certainly not indicative of quality and plenty of women on here conceive naturally with low amh, let alone with IVF.

I start down regging tomorrow-eek. Mixed emotions. Anyone around the same? x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Mrs max :hug: try not to get so upset, we are all very different in the way we responed to the stimms and everything will be done to make sure you get the best result.
Kitty I dont start till another mth, I cant wait but Im a little scared :hugs:


----------



## Veronabride

Hi Ladies

We are unexplained too. We have been trying for 3 years, having done the clomid and 1 natural cycle IUI without success ;-( 

Recently I had my Intro to IVF appointment, am now waiting to start a mock cycle - with drug training and fake embryo transfer, so they can iron out any issues before the main show. Will then begin for real with my next cycle (so around the end of Feb). 

The emotional rollercoaster is unpredictable. After my appointment I was petrified. My local hospital prescribe Buserelin for DR which is injection not nasal, I was so dissappointed cuz I hate needles!! The chat through success rates and everything that can stop the cycle made me feel really pressured.

Have had just over a week to think things through now and I feel much more positive, and excited. I am expecting that this will be the way it goes the whole way through.

I would be interested in hearing from anyone from my patch - NHS treatment through Croydon University Hospital previously MayDay (nicknamed May Die by the locals).

Good Luck to everyone! Let's have oodles of BFPs


----------



## Apple Blossom

Goodluck veronabride :thumbup:, thats a shame you have to down reg with the injections, I opted for the nasel but am thinking maybe I should of gone injections as to get use to them :dohh:


----------



## wishingalways

Veronabride said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> We are unexplained too. We have been trying for 3 years, having done the clomid and 1 natural cycle IUI without success ;-(
> 
> Recently I had my Intro to IVF appointment, am now waiting to start a mock cycle - with drug training and fake embryo transfer, so they can iron out any issues before the main show. Will then begin for real with my next cycle (so around the end of Feb).
> 
> The emotional rollercoaster is unpredictable. After my appointment I was petrified. My local hospital prescribe Buserelin for DR which is injection not nasal, I was so dissappointed cuz I hate needles!! The chat through success rates and everything that can stop the cycle made me feel really pressured.
> 
> Have had just over a week to think things through now and I feel much more positive, and excited. I am expecting that this will be the way it goes the whole way through.
> 
> I would be interested in hearing from anyone from my patch - NHS treatment through Croydon University Hospital previously MayDay (nicknamed May Die by the locals).
> 
> Good Luck to everyone! Let's have oodles of BFPs

Hi welcome to the thread, i am just waiting on our AMH results before we can start the nasal spray.... I must be wierd because i kind of was wanting the injections dont ask me why, i have no clue:rofl: all this waiting is driving me mad :dohh: I think its because it seems more real with injections than a nasal spray.... saying that i probably wont be saying that when it starts :rofl:

Its interesting what your saying about a mock cycle to work out the kinks, i have never heard of that before, how does that work if you dont mind me asking. Our first ivf appointment was over very quick and i didnt feel that welcomed by them... the dr barley spoke to us for 5 minutes and then the nurse just explained what happens in the process. Nothing was explained to us about what makes a cylce not work, the nurse just said there is nothing you can do to make it work or not work it will either work or it wont :growlmad: she wasnt very positive mental attitude if you know what i mean.

Anyway welcome and good luck. xxx


----------



## mrsmax

wishingalways said:


> Veronabride said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> We are unexplained too. We have been trying for 3 years, having done the clomid and 1 natural cycle IUI without success ;-(
> 
> Recently I had my Intro to IVF appointment, am now waiting to start a mock cycle - with drug training and fake embryo transfer, so they can iron out any issues before the main show. Will then begin for real with my next cycle (so around the end of Feb).
> 
> The emotional rollercoaster is unpredictable. After my appointment I was petrified. My local hospital prescribe Buserelin for DR which is injection not nasal, I was so dissappointed cuz I hate needles!! The chat through success rates and everything that can stop the cycle made me feel really pressured.
> 
> Have had just over a week to think things through now and I feel much more positive, and excited. I am expecting that this will be the way it goes the whole way through.
> 
> I would be interested in hearing from anyone from my patch - NHS treatment through Croydon University Hospital previously MayDay (nicknamed May Die by the locals).
> 
> Good Luck to everyone! Let's have oodles of BFPs
> 
> Hi welcome to the thread, i am just waiting on our AMH results before we can start the nasal spray.... I must be wierd because i kind of was wanting the injections dont ask me why, i have no clue:rofl: all this waiting is driving me mad :dohh: I think its because it seems more real with injections than a nasal spray.... saying that i probably wont be saying that when it starts :rofl:
> 
> Its interesting what your saying about a mock cycle to work out the kinks, i have never heard of that before, how does that work if you dont mind me asking. Our first ivf appointment was over very quick and i didnt feel that welcomed by them... the dr barley spoke to us for 5 minutes and then the nurse just explained what happens in the process. Nothing was explained to us about what makes a cylce not work, the nurse just said there is nothing you can do to make it work or not work it will either work or it wont :growlmad: she wasnt very positive mental attitude if you know what i mean.
> 
> Anyway welcome and good luck. xxxClick to expand...

Good luck with your AMH results - hope they are better than mine. I am slowly picking myself up, but still feeling low. I asked for a couple of days holiday at work - I said I'd got some bad news but not what it was - and they said no. I just wanted to veg around in my PJs for a couple of days before picking myself up and getting my PMA back. 

I've never heard of a trial run either - what country is that? 

I had a very similar experience with our IVF scheduling appointment - the doctor saw us for max of 5 minutes and told us what we already knew and then sent us to the nurse who said she would give us detail once we started. Not a lot ofr £270!!!

I think I would want the nasal spray if Ihad a choice - not sure what I'll get. Cant wait for Feb 17th when my prep month officially strarts (hopefully...)


----------



## lovie

Hello :flower:

I too have unexplained infertility and will be starting IVF in march or April. I havnt tried clomid or iui as they are not recommend for unexplained infertility in Sweden where I live. 

Hopefull this thread will have lots of bfps very soon!!

Amy x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Welcome Lovie :flower:,

We didnt do clomid or IUI we was thrown right in the deep end so to say and straight on to IVF. I hope to see our BFP's coming in soon hard and fast :haha:

Goodluck to you :flower:


----------



## Springy

lovie said:


> Hello :flower:
> 
> I too have unexplained infertility and will be starting IVF in march or April. I havnt tried clomid or iui as they are not recommend for unexplained infertility in Sweden where I live.
> 
> Hopefull this thread will have lots of bfps very soon!!
> 
> Amy x

Hi Amy - I am starting in March / April too! Will be nice to have some cycle buddies!!


----------



## lovie

Thanks for the warm welcome:flower: 

It seems odd that some fs prescribe clomid and some don't, I guess they all have their own personal views! I'm not that afraid of ivf but I'm afraid of what happens if it doesn't work :(

Yay for being cycle buddies springy:happydance: hopefully bump buddies aswel! 

I asked my fs twice about weight and ivf and she didn't think it would be a problem she didn't even weigh me and as my oh said (not very kindly) you don't look like a chubby person because it's all on your legs bum and boobs:dohh: charming isn't he! The rule is here you have to have a bmi under 35 but they like it to be under 28 so they might turn around and say no to treatment till I have lost more weight, the rule is that if the bmi is 30-35 the patient must loose 10% of the body weight before treatment... Well I have done that my bmi used to be 39:blush: but it's not documented by the doctor as she didn't care/realise the weight issue.. I do go to weight watchers so the loss is documented there and I aim to loose more before treatment starts, I hope it all goes ok!
:hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Amy :wave: I should be doing IVf March/April too - start prep month 17th Feb - with dwregs after 21 days (I think that's how it works) with egg c ollection just after Easter.

I was tole not to bother with IUI as I need to get a move on at 35. I am taking Clomid until IVf though - FS said "just in case". This is my second month. It hasnt changed my O date, so I'm not sure it is working for me - makes sense with low AMH I guess. 

we are going to have some lovely cycle buddies here :happydance:


----------



## wishingalways

wishingalways said:


> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone? I got my AMH result - it is 5, which is bad but not crtical. It does mean I will have higher doses of the drugs and can expect less eggs. have been crying all afternoon, but realise I cant make it any better and all you need is one good one right?!
> 
> Any of you nearly ready yet?
> 
> Mrsmax it really does only take one egg and from reading other forums on this site and others there have been lots of women who only have a few eggs retrieved because of low AMH but still get pregnant so dont let this spoil it for you. I know thats is easier said than done and i would probably be initially upset too but as long as they get one good egg then your cooking with gas :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Mrsmax, gues what my AMH results arrived today and after saying what i said to you the other day i feel like bursting into tears... My results were 5 as well..... I know its stupid but i totally know how you feel now..... I should stop being silly and take my own advice, but now after being so positive about everything doubt is creeping into my mind and im screaming telling it to go away....... God i sound mad. xxxx

At least we are one step closer and i have warned my dh that he may want to move out for two weeks..... me and high doses of hormones will not be a pretty sight:rofl::rofl:

My dh said that he would make a card for me that said hormones on it and when the time arises that i am being irrational he will hold up the card....... I promptly told him that if he does that i will chop his head of with the card and feed it to the dogs.........


----------



## wishingalways

HI lovie and springy,

I too should be starting around the same time so we can all go through it together.. YEY

I really cant wait to get started, but i am sooooooo nervous it wont work..

I have started slimming world to try and loose a bit of wait before i get pregnant so that i dont feel so bad about putting on weight... I have put on over a stone in the past 7 months.... totally regreting it now but i suppose thats what you get for eating chocolate every day and night. xxx

Keep me posted girls.... I got my AMH results back today so its all go. xxx


----------



## mrsmax

wishingalways :hugs: :hugs: I think it is the shock that got me - after acing every medical test so far this one sucked. However, I have Googled a lot and posted on here a lot and 5 is kind of borderline. Some clinics say it is still in the "normal range" to respond to drugs - so fingers crossed. i did a thread called AMH 5 - check it out - it has some positive stories. All is definiet;ly not lost. 

I have put on over a stone in the last year - hoping my fertility diet willl help me lose some weight - but it includes soooo many nuts and stuff that I think it is still quite fattening. 

After feeling devastated my by reslut - I saw my acupunturist and she made me feel a 100% better and then yesterday I tried reflexolgy for the first time - def recommned. I feel much more positive now. 

PMA. PMA. PMA. 

Here's to some BFPs on this thread :hugs: :dust:


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies, nice to see more ladies have joined! hiya to the newbies on thread!

mrs max & wishingalways, sorry to hear ur news on ur amh results,u have to stay positive, like u said mrs max it is borderline, & there r positive stories around so try not 2 feel to upset, u both will b fine, think positive!!!!!

afm- im justwaiting for my drugs to b delivered which will b no later than the 3rd feb, i had my nurses training,i dont understand y they dont do the nurses training at the same time as ur consultion, i drove 45mins to b there for 5 mins!which i woz abit annoyed about dont these people realise we work!! anyway i start the nasal spray on 6th feb so getting quite scared but excited!

i can feel this is gona b a lucky thread for us unexplained ladies!
xx


----------



## Teta81

Hi I just wanted to tag on and see what everyone's opinions are on how many embryos to transfer. On Monday I will be having my 5 day transfer, with 8 emybros currently looking good. I am 30, with unexplained infertility and no other issues. My re said they will suggest a single embryo transfer, but give me the option of transferring 2! Hardest decision of my life! Any input would be greatly appreciate. I have a 2 yr old, which also factors into my decision too! And we paid out of pocket for this ivf cycle. Someone please help!!


----------



## wishingalways

Omg teta just typed you a huge long reply as im in the same position but it didnt work..... will post in morning. X


----------



## Teta81

Oh no! Can't wait to hear your situation. It makes me feel so much better!!


----------



## wishingalways

Morning teta, well im 32 and when we went for our consultation they said because of my age they would look towards 1 embryo transfer, I then asked if I had a choice in the matter because there literature said 2 so that is waht I had in my head. She said yes I think but then proceded to tell me about all the complications of a twin pregnancy and how its also dangerous for the mother, but then said you do have to meet criteria to only put back one. She didnt say what the criteria was but I am pressuming it will be number of eggs and grade once fertilised. My amh results came back low so im not sure if that affects their decision.

Here is my thoughts so far. If they recommend one and I push for 2 and it works and I have twins but there are complications and something is wrong with one or both of the babies I will completely blame myself and probably never forgive myself, however if I go with one because thats what they recommendand it doesnt work I will always think if only I had pushed for two. Of course if only having one put back in means that the egg is really high grade before being put back in I would wish for that, rather than having lower grade ones just so I qualify for 2. however I want the best chance of success as possible so that makes me want two, but I also just want a healthy baby.

As it stands at the moment I think to keep me sain and not have me blaming myself forever I am going to go with their recommendation but if it doesnt work first time then the second time I would def get 2 put back regardless of their recommendation because I would have tried it their way first time. Of course the decision may be taken out of my hands and if it is 2 because I dont meet the criteria then so be it and I will deal with what ever complications come with it knowing it was not my fault.

Your right this is so hard, especially when it costs so much money each time, and you see so many women having successful twin pregnancies all be it with premature babies who usually have to stay in hospital for a while but still healthy and happy all the same.

I have a nearly 9 year old and a fantastic husband so having twins does not worry me but one healthy little baby is all I have ever wanted so time will tell.

I hope you come to a decision that is right for you and not because of what other people think, every situation is different. Let me know how you get on and good luck. X x x xx


----------



## lovie

it sounds like march april is a popular month for ivf!!

as for single or double embie transfer we dont get a choice as in sweden they only put one back in if you are under 38, they have very strict anti twin pregnancy policies here, thats why they wouldnt give me clomid. I feel cross that i get no choice, i want 1 healthy baby but id like the chances of 2 embies.. we get uo to 2 free fet cycle for each cycle we do, so at least it isnt like the embies would be wasted... 

:hugs:


----------



## Teta81

Thank you so much for your replies. It really helps to hear everyone's input and reasoning. I know it's going to end up being a last min decision based on what they have to say about the embryos, there is just too much I don't know yet to make an informed decision. My gut is telling me 2, so that I can have one as "backup", but I think that is my miscarriage experience talking. (FYI I miscarried IDENTICAL twins in July, resulting from iui, a chromosomal abnormality- prob should have mentioned that!) But I know that one is safer and would be better for our family. At the same time I know that if I do have twins, it will feel like It was always meant to be!


----------



## lovie

I'm so sorry for the loss of your twins teta:hugs:

Would it be more likely that you have identical twins again? If so maybe it would be better to go for 1 embie rather that 2 or you might end up with 3 babies!! :hugs:


----------



## Teta81

They say the chance of that happening is extremely rare once, let alone twice. It is something I have thought about though!!!


----------



## wishingalways

Im really sorry about the twins teta, i think your right though until the eggs have fertilised and they tell you what they are like you will never know truly what decision you are going to make. Going with your gut is a completely logical thing to do, as our gut decision is usually the right one. xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies,

I'm a bit further behind all of you in the process but we're currently on the waiting list for IVF for unexplained infertility at the moment. The waiting list was around 18 months when we were put on it in March last year so we're looking at around September. 

I need to lose weight to keep our place on the list though so that's my main focus at the moment, as well as TTC naturally in the meantime. Just thought I'd mark my place for when our time comes so I can soak up as much info from you ladies as possible!


----------



## mrsmax

Tetra :hugs: That must be hard. I agree with the others - go with your gut when the time comes. I have wrestled with this myself nd have decided to def go with two - but I'm 35 so that is what they recommend for us 'oldies'

ickle Pand - I have see you on other threads :wave: i cant believe there is such a long wait! unfortunately, I am too old to qualify for free IVF in the county where I live, but even those NHS funded the waiting list is 2 months!!


----------



## lovie

Hello ickle pand:flower:

I'm on a weight loss mission aswel, it's hard but at least we have a decimate goal to work towards! 18 months is a long time but your more than half way there now :) there is a thread in the lttc section called bellies to bumps for lttc ladies trying to loose weight mostly to get their bmi down so the can get nhs ivf, feel free to pop over there if you want any specific weight loss support :) September is a lovely time hopefully you will have a pregnancy announcement at Christmas!! :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Omg Mrsmax! That's so much shorter! Mind you in this area we get 3 full cycles funded so I can't complain too much.

Lovie - you're doing really well so far. I've been trying half heartedly for ages but now we're getting so close to the IVF, it's given me the kick up the bum I need to get going.


----------



## Teta81

Just got home from my transfer... It went very well and we decided to transfer TWO embryos!!! The embryologist came in and told us that there were 2 good looking embryos (a 4AB blast and a 3AA blast) and acted like that's what we were putting in. Then she hesitated and said... Unless you want one?? Both my husband and I felt like she thought right off that we should put both in. Then the dr told us that there is a 40% chance of pregnancy and 25% chance of twins with both going in. The other factor was that there were only 2 "ok" looking embryos to freeze. I just felt like if I froze one of the good ones and didn't end up pregnant and lost that one in the thaw, it would have been wasted for nothing. I'm very comfortable with my decision which is a huge relief. Thank you again for all of your input!! 

NOW FOR THE WAIT...................


----------



## wishingalways

Welcome ickle pand, september will be here before you know it especially as you now have a goal to work towards. 

We are starting IVF in the next couple of months and i too have a good stone to loose before we start, i just wish i had thought about that before i ate loads of chocolate before christmas. Lost 7.5 pounds in 2 weeks doing slimming world so its all going well if i can resist the chocolate. xx


----------



## mrsmax

Tet :happydance: :happydance: I think that was the right decision. I have no doubt you will get at least one baba. If you had decided one and it had failed, you would always wonder....Now for the dreaded 2WW. What are you going to do to make teh time go by? Are you going to work or relaxing?

IcklePand - yeah, I guess 18 months is worth the wait if you get three goes. I wish Dorset (where I am) wasnt so mean. You have to be TTC 3 years and be under 35. Basically, unless you start trying before you are 33 you dont get hep. I felt angry for a while as it doesnt make sense - I pay tons of tax like everyone else - but I'm (almost!) over it now :) Sept will be here before you know it - and the weight loss will keep you busy before then.


----------



## lisa7781

i have posted this in another thread so i am sorry for that...

but i was wondering if anyone could help me i dont know if its normal or weather its a pg symtom or somthing wrong but dont want to call my fertility doctor if its somthing silly lol

ok so on monday 23rd january i had my egg collection 12 eggs 10 matured 8 surived the night and 4 got feralized.. i had my egg retrival on thursday 26th january day 3 transfer...

so i am 4dpt now and i am experiance alot of AF cramps sharpe twinges on my right side and like a pulling sensation.. i dont know if this is something to worry about or weather its normal or weather i am imaging it lol...

i know its way to early to test but is it too early to have pg symtoms.???

can someone shed some light on this please ive been trying for 4 years with 2 mc 3 failed iui's went for IVF but that got cancelled as DH sperm wasnt good so the did ICSI.... please help anyone.


----------



## lovie

lisa unfortunatly im no help! I am only waiting for ivf so i know nothing of the post ivf stuff! it sounds exciting that you have symptoms and id say they could definatly be your embie/embie burrowing in (thats just my gut instinct tho.. i have no actual research to back that up!) good luck to you :)

teta your pupo :happydance::happydance: yay for 2 embies :) 40% is great stats! good luck with the wait!

ickle its great you get 3 cycles, definatly well worth the wait! i guess thats why the wait is so long if everyone is having 3 goes... hopefully you will only need 1 try! thanks for the compliment, i have been dieting for a year and im kinda stuck now at the weight i am... need a boot camp week or something to kick start the weight loss again!

mrs max thats just rubish that you dont get ivf over 35 where you live! so stupid and unfair! especially as those that are ttc in their mid 30's have paid much more tax over their lives than those ttc in their 20's.

wishing 7.5 pounds is ace!!

I have a sperm question! my oh's sa was ok ish.. count was amazing, movement was ok, morphology was shit 4%. at christmas we went in my parents hot tub 3 or 4 times, so maybe the rubish morphology was from that.... anyway we are going skiing the week after next and he really enjoys a sauna with a alcoholic drink "apres ski" do you think i should ask him not to as we will be doing ivf in march/april (even tho he wont actually doing the :spermy: bit till april/may) my family will think its very odd if he/we dont join in the sauna/drinks... my gut feeling says have one last holiday of "naughty" ttc things and start the countdown to ivf when we get home.. what do you ladies think? 

:hugs:


----------



## wishingalways

Hi lovie, that holiday sounds amazing, we were told its a 3 month cccycle for sperm so if you going the beginning of feb the beginning of may would be three months, so on that basis I would say its okay. You could also sneakly turn the heat down a few degrees and that would still be really warm but would make a big difference. Thats if its the small ones that have controls. X x x. Whatever you decide enjoy..... jealous much. X x x


----------



## mrsmax

Lovie - I have a similar dilemma. We are going to stay in a luxury hotel in a few weekends and I am telling DH not to use the sauna or the jacuzzi!! Seems such a waste - but for the good. We will be doing EC in April. DH count etc great, but morph is about 4% - but doctors say as count is so good this doesnt matter :shrug: If your isent until May, I guess I would be more relaxed...


----------



## lovie

Thanks for the advice ladies :) what a grat idea to turn it down! Sweden is actually really affordable for skiing holidays! Food is expensive but the actual cabins are cheap.

Your holiday sounds lovely mrs max! I'm sure there will be loads to do besides the spa things :) our dr said the same that the count made up for the poor morphology, still it would be nice for everything to be with in the normal range. 

I want af to come on time this month as I'm supposed to be having a hsg next week and if af comes on Friday when it's due next Friday will be cd 8 and I think that is the earliest my dr will do the hsg, knowing my luck it will be late:dohh:


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies just dropping in 2 say hi, hope ur all ok, i had my drugs delivered yesterday bit scared lol,any updates on anyone?


----------



## Seoul

My husband and I are also unexplained been TTC for 5 years, with 2 unexplained miscarriages, both pregnancies achieved through Clomid the first year of trying and no success since then. We tried IUI twice with no success and should be starting our first round of IVF end of February hopefully the odds are with us and it will work on the first time :) Wishing everyone the Best of Luck :)


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Seoul :wave: Welcome to our lil thread. There are quite a few of us on the Feb/March babytrail. 

Babyhopes - congrats on the drug delivery. Bet it feels real now!!

AFM - am just approching O so lots of bduing - I know it isnt going to happen after nearly 2 years TTC, but we agreed to give our last month before IVF the best shot - just in case :wink:


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, welcome seoul, we are all on the IVF band waggon, slumming it out together.

Well im still waiting on the invoice and the next step. After receiving my AMH results super quick im now waiting for the consultant to view the results to decide on the dose of drugs and for the invoice to be made....... Goodness knows how long thats going to take. I had hoped since the AMH results were so quick i might manage to get the invoice paid and my spray sent before AF which is due monday.. so that i could start day 21 of next cycle but as it stands i will have to wait until the start of my next cycle to then wait and start on day 21 if that makes sense so a whole month cycle wasted... 

Anyway hows everyone else doing.

Mrs max exciting about the drugs arriving, are you going to do the injections yourself?

xx


----------



## mrsmax

Hi wishing - it was babyhopes who had the drugs arrive - sadly not me. I think we are on the same timescale. When AF arrives this month (about 17th) I then ring the hospital and they get me to come in and do some more tests and then get me teh drigs ready for day 21. Because there is 21 days from Af starting and having to take the drugs, apparently they just order them after AF... maybe yours is the same?!!


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> Hi wishing - it was babyhopes who had the drugs arrive - sadly not me. I think we are on the same timescale. When AF arrives this month (about 17th) I then ring the hospital and they get me to come in and do some more tests and then get me teh drigs ready for day 21. Because there is 21 days from Af starting and having to take the drugs, apparently they just order them after AF... maybe yours is the same?!!

Aw sorry mrs max getting mixed up:dohh: wont be long now though. I am the same start nasal spray day 21 but if my nasal spray turns up on day 14 im not allowed to start on day 21 I have to wait on next af then call them to tell them then wait till day 21, its so stupid, just another way of them delaying it :growlmad: but what can you do. :shrug:


----------



## mrsmax

:saywhat: That does not make sense. So, if you get your drugs on day 14 you are not allowed to start them on day 21 of that cycle??? That doesnt make any sense. :shrug:


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> :saywhat: That does not make sense. So, if you get your drugs on day 14 you are not allowed to start them on day 21 of that cycle??? That doesnt make any sense. :shrug:

I kNOW its ridicolous right. I have to wait for af then phone them then start day 21.... I think its just another way for them to delay the process:nope: really frustrating


----------



## Teta81

ok, so its 6dp5dt and I CAVED!!!!!

I couldn't take it anymore, I needed to know either way the stress was killing me. I have been so crampy and thought for sure AF was coming any second. All day yesterday I was nauseous and tired, I even napped which is so unlike me. But I figured it was the progesterone and estrace. 

WELL HERE IT IS!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:




Im still very nervous that its the ovidrel..... so I'm cautiously optimistic and will be testing non stop til my beta on wed. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they will let me come in early. not sure how they feel about that.


----------



## wishingalways

Congratulations teta lovely lines. X x x h&h 9 months. X x


----------



## lovie

Yay teta!!:happydance::happydance: congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations Teta :)


----------



## mrsmax

teta :happydance: Our first BFP on this thread - may there be many more.


----------



## Apple Blossom

congrats teta :happydance:, have a H&H 9mths hun.


----------



## mrsmax

Ok Ladies - where are you all? Happy Valentine's Day. 

Only a few more days for me before AF when I get to call the clinic to start my IVF :happydance: Funny thing is, this is the first time for ages I've felt like I could be pregnant (sore boobs, good chart, peaceful feeling), but I think that is just pychological to stop me thinking about the reallity of IVF. 

How are you all getting along? Where are you in your cycles/treatments? Teta - how's the bump?


----------



## ickle pand

That would be a lovely surprise wouldn't it Mrs Max? Starting IVF is exciting too, I wish we were a little closer or at least had some dates to work too but they'll come soon enough.

I'm nearly 2 weeks in to my Lighter Life diet. I lost 10lbs the first week which I'm over the moon with, I'm really hoping for 4lbs this week to round it up to a stone but I'll be happy with whatever loss I get.


----------



## mrsmax

Wow Ickle - that is awesome!!! Well done. I have been trying to lose a stone forever and dont seem to shift anything. I am on a fertility diet though and that has lots of nuts and stuff which are high in fat so maybe that is why....


----------



## monalisa81

Hi ladies :wave:
It's been a long time since I've been on this thread. I'm stopping by to give you ladies a lovely update. We were unexplained too and we are now pregnant after our first round of IVF :happydance: It's still early days, please send us some sticky vibes :flower:
Good luck to all of you :dust:


----------



## Apple Blossom

Congrats Mona, thats excellent news hun, sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes.


----------



## monalisa81

thanks, it means a lot :hugs:
I see that your IVF is close too, good luck :flower:


----------



## Apple Blossom

Yep it is, im taking the pill at the moment as im egg sharing so we both have to go on the pill to have our bleed at the same time. Thanks for the well wishes, all the best to you for the next 9mths :flower:


----------



## Teta81

Congrats Mona! How far along are you? I am 5 weeks today, one more beta on Friday and then my first ultrasound next Wednesday! so nervewracking!!!!


----------



## wishingalways

Congratulations Monalisa you must be on :cloud9: and teta, cant wait for your scan to see how many babies are in there. xx

Well my update is that my pack arrived, i paid the invoice... that was tough but will be worth it and my pack said to phone them when i have my march af then start nasal spray day 21. I am only on day 7 of my feb cycle so i phoned and asked if i could start my nasal spray this cycle and they said YES..:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I am so excited to get this all started, i have decided that i am being super duper uber positive and talking along the lines of it IS going to work becasuse i dont know how to do it any other way... The weird thing is that because we have been trying for over 6 years we have names picked out and for some reason my other half has decided to start referring to Lucas (thats the name we picked for a boy) even though he hasnt been conceived yet.... its really weird but at the same time feels right and I know its not good to get your hopes up but I will deal with that if it happens....... For now though i am the happiest I have been in a long time and really am enjoying the excitment and joy im feeling.... Roll on the 28th Feb.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Mrs max, its amazing how your mind plays tricks on you... I have been convinced a couple of times over the past 6 months that I felt really pregnant and was even a couple of days late but i was always brought down with a bang... either way if your af doesnt arrive Yey and amazing and if it does then you get to phone the clinic and get the ball rolling. fingers crossed for you . :hugs:

Apple blossom, how long do you have to take the pill for, are you excited? It must be amazing knowing you are going to possibly be giving some one else a miracle of their own.... well done you. :hugs: I had thought about it but my AMH came back low so that ended that. 

Hope everyone is having a good wednesday... One born every minute tonight.. I love wednesdays.. one step closer to the weekend. x


----------



## mrsmax

Mona - congrats!!

AppleB - I was thinking about that too - but same as wishing, with low AMH there is no way we could. Must be awesome to feel like you are doing something so kind. Hope it bags you some good Karma. 

Wishing - you wont believe this but we have Lucas picked out for a boy too!! It was going to be Max (hence my name) but DH doesnt like it so we agreed on Lucas. It is sappy but I am a big OTH fan so when DH suggested it I was like - definitely!!!

Can feel AF on her way and temp massive dropped so now just want it to hurry up so i cna ring the clinic and get this ball rolling!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

wishing - when do you start the nasal spray?


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> wishing - when do you start the nasal spray?

OMG how weird is that, me and my husband love lucas and my dh likes the fact that he might get called luke and that makes him think of star wars :haha::haha:


----------



## wishingalways

Meant to say mrs max I start spray on 28th feb, counting the days. X


----------



## mrsmax

Ha ha - yes, I am sure that's why my DH likes it too. All boys love star wars.

Fxd for 28th Feb. If all goes to plan, I shoudl start mine about 8th march, so a week or so behind you!!!!


----------



## monalisa81

Teta81 said:


> Congrats Mona! How far along are you? I am 5 weeks today, one more beta on Friday and then my first ultrasound next Wednesday! so nervewracking!!!!

Thanks hun, congrats to you too!! You're 1 week ahead of me I guess , we are bumpbuddies :winkwink:
I had my first beta yesterday at 9dp5dt and it was 236, I'll have my 2nd beta on saturday and or first scan is scheduled on march 3rd. I thought worrying will end when we have or BFP but I was soo wrong, waiting for the scan is harder than the 2ww!! :wacko:


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hey ladies, things are real exciting on this thread two lovely ladies with BFP's :happydance:, and some of us just starting, I think this thread is lucky lol.

Wishingalways: I start DR just 4 days before you so we will be not far apart hun. Im on the pill for 21 days so I have 16 left to go, I had to start it on the first day of my period and man it has caused problems as Ive had the most painful and heaviest bleed ever and it is still going but its not heavy now its very light, be glad when its over.It is lovely to be able to help someone else, I hope I dont let her down and not produce enough eggs.

Mrsmax: I hope it does bring me good karma, the clinic do try very hard to ensure that the lady donating gets her BFP too because of egg sharing, and they are taking good care of me.


----------



## wishingalways

Apple Blossom said:


> Hey ladies, things are real exciting on this thread two lovely ladies with BFP's :happydance:, and some of us just starting, I think this thread is lucky lol.
> 
> Wishingalways: I start DR just 4 days before you so we will be not far apart hun. Im on the pill for 21 days so I have 16 left to go, I had to start it on the first day of my period and man it has caused problems as Ive had the most painful and heaviest bleed ever and it is still going but its not heavy now its very light, be glad when its over.It is lovely to be able to help someone else, I hope I dont let her down and not produce enough eggs.
> 
> Mrsmax: I hope it does bring me good karma, the clinic do try very hard to ensure that the lady donating gets her BFP too because of egg sharing, and they are taking good care of me.

Apple blossom, I remember you were one of the first people to speak to me when I joined because we had similar stories and now look at us less than a week apart, will be lovely going through this with someone else to compare with. X.


----------



## mrsmax

Yay. It is so nice to have some ladies going through the same thing at almost the same time. I will be about 10 days behind, but I can learn from you guys. AF is due today or tomorrow - if she is coming I wish she would hurry up. My temps have been all over the place and keep giving me false hope. the clinic is shut over the weekend so am going to have to call today anyway to see if I take Clomid or not this cycle - they dont put me on the pill for some reason.

Wishing as we have teh same AMH I wonder if we will be on the same meds? will be interesting to compare.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Wow wishing you have a fab memory lol, it is lovely that we are all starting roughly at the same time, good luck to us all :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmax

Yay. Just rang the clinic and they can def fit me in this cycle (there was soem doubt originally) BUT my Af has to start tomorrow as they booked me in ages ago for egg collection on 17th April and to hit that date apparently my AF has to turn up tomorrow. Weird to want it to start. 

Getting excited though - although it will be another 21 days untiol anything happens - eg start down regging!! Do you guys have your egg collection dates set?


----------



## Apple Blossom

:happydance: yay to starting this cycle, yep I have dates for everything :haha: my egg collection is the 26th of march. Funny you say about periods mine wont stop it will be a wk tomorrow that I started but I had to start taking the pill on the very first day so I think that is why.


----------



## MrsHY

Hi Ladies
May I join you please?
TTC number 1 since December 2010 with no luck at all. I have PCO but since taking metformin have regulated my cycles - I do ovulate each month although it can be as late as cd25 and my luteal phase can be 8-12 days in length. I'm also a chronic spotter from 6dpo - you could literally set your watch by it.
I have had 6 courses of Clomid from 50mg to 150mg, all BFN. Decided to skip IUI and head straight for IVF - I'm no particularly old (I'm 32) but I feel really ready and also would like to think that we'll have 2-3 kids (although I would settle for one!).
I've been under the care of the assisted conception unit since March 2011 (I'm based in London). We made the decision to press 'go' on IVF in the middle of Jan - and were in front of a doctor yesterday (they had actually offered me an appointment in the first week of Feb but DH couldn't make it).
Well, in the space of three hours - the consultation was over, pre-screening bloods had been taken from us both, my nurse appointment (to show me how to inject etc.) had been booked, the forms had been signed and the Home Service medicines people had called to schedule my drugs delivery for next week! I have to say, we were HUGELY impressed.
My PCT will fund one full cycle of IVF and up to two FETs. They will also pay for storage on frozen embryos for two years. 
I'm on a short protocol - on cd1 of my next cycle (I'm literally due on any day so this'll probably be around 20 March when I have my nurse appt) I start taking microgynon (the pill, who'd have thought it!) for 21 days. Then I skip further down-regging and head straight into the FSH and antagonist (I've still not got my head round what all the drugs are/do/what they're exactly called) injections for 10-12 days, then the HCG shot, then egg retrieval and transfer.
I know there's a lot that can go wrong along the way - I may not respond to the drugs, I may over-respond, we may not get many eggs, not many of them may get fertilised, they may not implant etc etc, but I can't help feeling quite positive - at least it feels like we're moving onto the next step. The consultant put my individual chances at 40-50% which seems very good but I still need to keep reminding myself that it may not work first time and if so, we have to be brave enough to get back up on the horse and go again!

I have found your stories all very inspiring - wishing you all tonnes of luck.
x


----------



## wishingalways

MrsHY said:


> Hi Ladies
> May I join you please?
> TTC number 1 since December 2010 with no luck at all. I have PCO but since taking metformin have regulated my cycles - I do ovulate each month although it can be as late as cd25 and my luteal phase can be 8-12 days in length. I'm also a chronic spotter from 6dpo - you could literally set your watch by it.
> I have had 6 courses of Clomid from 50mg to 150mg, all BFN. Decided to skip IUI and head straight for IVF - I'm no particularly old (I'm 32) but I feel really ready and also would like to think that we'll have 2-3 kids (although I would settle for one!).
> I've been under the care of the assisted conception unit since March 2011 (I'm based in London). We made the decision to press 'go' on IVF in the middle of Jan - and were in front of a doctor yesterday (they had actually offered me an appointment in the first week of Feb but DH couldn't make it).
> Well, in the space of three hours - the consultation was over, pre-screening bloods had been taken from us both, my nurse appointment (to show me how to inject etc.) had been booked, the forms had been signed and the Home Service medicines people had called to schedule my drugs delivery for next week! I have to say, we were HUGELY impressed.
> My PCT will fund one full cycle of IVF and up to two FETs. They will also pay for storage on frozen embryos for two years.
> I'm on a short protocol - on cd1 of my next cycle (I'm literally due on any day so this'll probably be around 20 March when I have my nurse appt) I start taking microgynon (the pill, who'd have thought it!) for 21 days. Then I skip further down-regging and head straight into the FSH and antagonist (I've still not got my head round what all the drugs are/do/what they're exactly called) injections for 10-12 days, then the HCG shot, then egg retrieval and transfer.
> I know there's a lot that can go wrong along the way - I may not respond to the drugs, I may over-respond, we may not get many eggs, not many of them may get fertilised, they may not implant etc etc, but I can't help feeling quite positive - at least it feels like we're moving onto the next step. The consultant put my individual chances at 40-50% which seems very good but I still need to keep reminding myself that it may not work first time and if so, we have to be brave enough to get back up on the horse and go again!
> 
> I have found your stories all very inspiring - wishing you all tonnes of luck.
> x

Welcome Mrs HY this is a lovely thread with everyone cycling around the same time which is so nice to have the support. I must say i am impressed by how quick and efficient your clinic have been, mine has been not quite so impressive and have had to wait a while but not as long as others, although 7 years of ttc no. 2 is long enough to wait in my book. Keep us posted with your progress and we are all in the same boat and here for each other. xx:hugs:


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> Yay. Just rang the clinic and they can def fit me in this cycle (there was soem doubt originally) BUT my Af has to start tomorrow as they booked me in ages ago for egg collection on 17th April and to hit that date apparently my AF has to turn up tomorrow. Weird to want it to start.
> 
> Getting excited though - although it will be another 21 days untiol anything happens - eg start down regging!! Do you guys have your egg collection dates set?

Well Mrs max I have eveything crossed that your af will arrive tomorrow, it must be really weird wishing so badly for Af to arrive. It strange everyone seems to have ec dates but my clinic is more play it by ear. I thought with my low AMH level i would be on the highest does of drugs but I have been put on I think the lowest dose, which does worry me a little, as in the clinics eyes i think they think its fine for the first shot to sort of be a trial go, but when your paying thousands I most certainly am not thinking that way, I just hope its enought to stimulate my ovaries enough. I am on either menopur 30 x 75 IU ampoules or Gonal-F 30 x 75IU ampoules and then cyclogest pessaries 25 x 400g and HCG 5000 IU. I am taking the nasal spray for dr Buserelin 4 times a day. How does this compare with you?


----------



## mrsmax

wishing - I know. Very strange - come on AF!! I am having cramps so hopefully will be tomorrow. It is strange how clinics seem to be so different. My Ec day was booked in before I even rang to confirm AF started - hence why if it is not on time we have to cancel. Funny, this worries me as I keep thinking isnt there a little bit f leeway on there - how do they know if AF arrives on time I will be ready for EC on the 17th April. :shrug: I guess I just dont understand - I like your clinic being play it by ear - sounds like they have adaptibility to fit around your body...

I dont know what drugs they will put me on - i have to ring Monday and then they will make us an apointment to come in and discuss drugs and teach us how to use the needles etc - urgh!!! As soon as I knwo my regime I will let you know - they did say when they got my AMH result they would up my drugs - but not sure what they means yet!

Hi Mrs HY - welcome to our thread. Your clinic sounds very efficient!! It is scary how quick we suddenly end up on the IVf train. This is a great thread - stick around.


----------



## wishingalways

Mrs max - I know i was really expecting to be on higher doeses of the drugs, I think i am going to ask them that at my baseline scan, the clinic are arranging that for me now. x


----------



## KittyCat82

On my first cycle they started me on lowest but just increased it as went along as didn't respond so well. They do it this way to avoid ohss as people just respond differently, even with good/bad amh levels (mine is ok but just didnt respond so great). This time round we start on a higher dose. We self funded first round and I remember thinking how much for a trial run?! But I really think the first ivf is a trial run esp with unexplained and some people just get lucky first time. Heres hoping there is lots of first cycle bfp's on here tho x


----------



## wishingalways

KittyCat82 said:


> On my first cycle they started me on lowest but just increased it as went along as didn't respond so well. They do it this way to avoid ohss as people just respond differently, even with good/bad amh levels (mine is ok but just didnt respond so great). This time round we start on a higher dose. We self funded first round and I remember thinking how much for a trial run?! But I really think the first ivf is a trial run esp with unexplained and some people just get lucky first time. Heres hoping there is lots of first cycle bfp's on here tho x

Hi kittycat, that does make sense, everyone is different after all. Im sure they will up the dose if I dont respond. X


----------



## Zekeyboo11

Hi peeps I have been trying to get pregnant for
Over two years although I havent officially
Been diagnosed with unexplained Infertility we have had all
Tests come back normal so I've diagnosed myself
And also what I've read on the web. We Have been told we need to look
Into ivf and it will be self funding as partner has two kids from pervious marriage. I pretty upset at the moment has I've just found out that my younger brother girlfriend is pregnant I'm very happy for them both but also very jealous. I've decided that I'm going to go the full hog of 3 years before I go down the IVF route as I'm in the process of loosing weight nearly lost a stone so heading in the right direct as my moms convinced that it's my weight that's stopping me from conceiving. I do hope so.. Xx


----------



## ickle pand

Zekeyboo - Has the fertility clinic confirmed that you will have to self fund? Because my DH has 2 kids from a previous relationship and we're still getting funding. There's hugh differences between PCT's though.


----------



## monalisa81

It's interesting that they can set your EC day even before you start stimming. I went in for e2 level blood tests and scans every 2 days while stimming. When follicles reached 20-21mm they told me to do the trigger that night and come in for EC 2 days later. Noone knew when it would be until that day.


----------



## mrsmax

Arghhh! Just deleted my long message! I hate that when that happens. So in brief thsi time - yeah Mona I find it slightly worrying they can book this stuff ahead of time - hoow will they know I am ready then? maybe it is just a pencilled in thing - I will ask at my appointment. 

So AF arrived yesterday - a day late but that's ok. No crying or tantrums - just ready to get this IVF party started. Rang my lcinic thsi morning and I start de-regging on 10th March. We have our appointment to talk about drugs and stuff on 1st March and they are ordering the drugs today. Wow - this is really happening and you know what - I am actually excited for the first time. Mrsmax is going to get pregnant!!!!!

Have a day off today so chilling, watching TV, baking and have reflexology at noon. I highly recommend it!

How are you all?


----------



## monalisa81

I didn't want to worry you but I found it interesting. Maybe they'll update the day according to your body's response to meds. :shrug: I'm sure they know what they are doing.
It's nice that you're starting soon. good luck :dust:


----------



## mrsmax

Dont worry - I was already thinking it was weird!


----------



## Apple Blossom

I think it will be just a rough estimate of a date Mrsmax, mine is they just said thats what they aim for but I think it is poss that it will be sooner but will see, I dont think dayes ever run to plan mine have changed 3 times already and Ive only just started the pill :haha: Relax and go with the flow and the docs will let you know :thumbup:


----------



## KittyCat82

Mrsmax it will just be a rough guess. They can't say for sure but they'll do it when you are ready don't worry x


----------



## mrsmax

thanks Apple and Kittycat - I really got the feeling it was a firm date :wacko: will add it to my "must ask" list to take to the protocol chat. 

How is everyone? I've had such a relaxing day as had a day off work. Bliss.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Thats ok :hugs:, you never know it could well be that day and that is what they will aim for, glad you had a relaxing day, Ive had one of those days but Ive only got four days to go till DR so looking forward to that and Im booking my second massage session this week and im having a tattoo done for my infertility on wed so lots to look forward to.


----------



## babyhope2011

well hi ladies, sorry i havent been in touch, wow got 2 bfp already i said this will b a lucky thread!! hi 2 all the new ladies.

wow things r moving 4 u now mrs max thats brilliant, apple i c ur starting ur spray in a couple of days we r all so close all very exciting! excited for all u other lovely ladies!

well its been a frustrating week 4 me, i started my nasal on day 21 i am now currently on day 37 well 38 in 15mins lol, witch still hasnt showed, wen u want her 2 she doesnt want 2, well i done a pregnany test 2day just 2 check bfn of course but i had 2 rule it out if she doesnt show up 2moro i will ring the clinic as i sceduled 4 5th mar egg coll which now isnt going 2 b the case, so feeling abit deflated & havent already started but i think i will feel better once she shows her face.

well il keep updated, positive vibes 2 every1

xxxx


----------



## mrsmax

babyhopes :hugs: So frustrating - why cant our bodies just cooperate!!!??? Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## KittyCat82

Baby hopes my first cycle Af was late-don't worry it'll come. You may bleed for longer too x


----------



## mrsmax

I'm away this weekend until Tuesday so will be MIA but will be thinking of you all.


----------



## Apple Blossom

I started DR on fri and must admit I was very emotional, but feel much betternow and just going with the flow, the ups and downs seem to eb and flow, but all in all its ok not that bad well not as bad as I thought and no hot flushes yet lol.


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone,

Its been a long 8 days, I have been trying to stay of B&B at my husbands, friends and my phsychic ladies request.... lasted 8 days but its really hard. I think coming on here and just catching up with you guys is fine, they were just getting a little worried as i always read into everything and think the worst.

Well the big news (if you believe which i totally do) is that after about 8 months of waiting i went to have my psychic reading with an amazing woman who helps the police with missing person enquiries. Her speciality is feeling how people have died and communicating with spirits but she was amazing at the telling me about my present and future as well.

I have been ttc for nearly 7 years so you can imagine how much it has taken over my life, and believe me when I say I am obsessed with being able to have a child with my husband who I love so much. She asked me to shuffle the tarot cards and in my head ask them a question or if I didnt want to know anything specific to just shuffle them. I of course asked them if I was going to have any children and If the IVF was going to work first time.

Well she layed them out and started crying and so did my friend who was sitting next to me, she said she really felt my pain and asked why there was such a big issue about having a baby, of course I then burst into tears as well and couldnt talk, she asked me to confirm that I had had test done and so had my husband and stated that they found nothing wrong, which i nodded, she then said can I tell you what i think is wrong and I nodded, she then said it was me, that I was completely obsessed and broken and that I had convinced myself that I couldnt have a child even though i wanted it so badly that I was completely broken inside, she said my emotions and hormones were so irratic that my body didnt know what to do with itself. I knew she was totally right and I sobbed and sobbed my heart out but in a good way, it was like someone had lifted a huge burden of my shoulders.

She kept saying that she was waiting for me, to believe in my ability to carry a child and then said and you definatley dont need fertility treatment although I know your just about to have it, but maybe thats what you need to let go of the responsibility and be positive about it because it is out of your hands. She said she see me treading a thin line until may but then it is a concrete and I begin to enjoy it. She also then said i will have another child within 18 months.

I know you could take it or leave what psychics say but some of the other things she said she could never have know, she told my things about my husband i didnt know and when i got home and asked him he confirmed it.... she was amazing.... so from this point on I have to believe that I am going to be pregnant soon and by christmas I will have a baby in my arms, I was told to take a break from the forums and it has helped but i really miss knowing whats going on so I may not visit as often as I did but I will pop in every now and again.

I start taking my spray wednesday and I wish everyone the best of luck.

xx


----------



## ickle pand

That's an amazing story wishing. I really hope what she says comes true for you. 

I truly believe that a positive attitude can do wonderful things to your body. It's not the same but I was shown an exercise where we held out our arm to the side and had to resist when someone else pushed down on it. We then had to say out loud "I'm a weak and stupid woman" ten times and repeat the exercise with the arm and it's amazing how much weaker it was the second time. We then had to repeat "I am a strong and confident woman" ten times and did it a third time. This time our arms were stronger than the first time. The point of the exercise was to get us to stop saying negative things to ourselves and to start saying more positive things.


----------



## Zekeyboo11

Hi yeah pct confirmed that I don't fit the current criteria so self funding thinking about egg sharing if I can but got four months left and then I'll
Just be over 3years before i proceed with ivf.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Wishing, you gave me goosebumps, that is amazing and very positive :hugs:. i understand about you not being on here much it can sometimes run away with you and dominate your life, I had to come off here a little while back as no word of a lie I sat and did a tally chart of all the success and fails and all there treatments took a long time and then I shreded it because I couldnt believe how stupid and desperate I was being and OH couldnt believe what I was doing, anyway I dont fret over it now and Ive started my treatment and i feel great :happydance:.

You will be ok and you will get through this be positive, we can all carry a baby and all concieve we just have to believe after all thats why we are here. Goodluck to you and lots of :hugs: you are a very brave lady.


----------



## mrsmax

wishing :hugs: That is amazing story

Got my prescription now - Buserelin to de reg, Gonal F 300 Iu from 5th April. They confirmed that Ec date of 17th is flexible depending on how I respond to th drugs.


----------



## babyhope2011

well hi ladies its been a while sorry havent been on here in a while been wuite poorly.

well i had egg coll on monday, all went well i have ohss so ive been really poorly,i also had a general as they said it wud b beta for me as i had so many eggs & it wud b quite painful.

well they collected 33 eggs 28 of them were mature & 15 have fertilised so im ova the moon, but the bad news is im not allowed 2 have them transfered for about 2 months coz i got quite severe ohss so bit gutted, but least my body can get back 2 normal,they have all been frozen on day 1, i have a follow up appointment on tues.

so where r all u ladies at,at the mo?

hope ur all well?
x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Oh babyhope Im sorry that you had OHSS and are feeling poorly, which clinic are you with?????? you had a major amount of eggs there which is excellent. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: and two mths will go by so quickly.

Im starting to stimm on this thur :happydance: which im so looking forward to getting the old needle thing done and out of the way.

Good luck to you :hugs: x x


----------



## mrsmax

babyhopes - I second what apple said. That must be so frustrating, but def a silver lining in the fact you got soooo many eggs. Keep in touch.


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: How is everyone getting on? I have been down regging for over a week now. Time seems to be dragging - but luckily so far no bad side effects although I am very :sleepy:


----------



## ickle pand

I've not started the IVF process yet, just stalking for when we go back to see the FS in July, and losing weight to be under a BMI of 35 that the fertility specialist wants me to be. It's going well so far, I'm about half way there. I'm thinking of it as an extra step of the IVF that I have to go through to get my baby :) Of course I'm hoping that losing weight will boost my fertility and we get pregnant naturally in the meantime, especially now that I've lost the "magic" 10% that they speak about.


----------



## Apple Blossom

mrsmax said:


> :wave: How is everyone getting on? I have been down regging for over a week now. Time seems to be dragging - but luckily so far no bad side effects although I am very :sleepy:

DR does make you feel very tired :sleep: and in the second week I had very bad headaches and hot flushes. When the stimming is started the time will fly by. Im stimming now and I have my scan tomorrow to see how things are going and hopefully EC is next monday.


----------



## wishingalways

Hi apple blossom, cant believe how time has flown. I have my baseline scan on thursday... sooo excited to start stimms. WOW ec on Monday it will soon be time. I was working out timmings and emailed them to my boss and asked for the two weeks of easter off as i suspect the ec and et will happen over those two weeks. She said its funny all the ec and et talk especially with it being easter. lol thought that was quite fitting.xx


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: wishing - that is awesome. I start stimming just before Easter Sunday - it does seem so apt!!! how you feeling now - last time you posted you were feeling a little down I think.


----------



## mrsmax

ickle pand - well done on the weight loss - seems you have a great attitude. 

Apple - good luck with the scan. cant wait to hear what they say. Glad to hear it starts going quicker on the stims - I feel a bit like I am in no mans land at the moment on the down regging. Still :tired:


----------



## Apple Blossom

Ickle Pand: the weight lose does help, I asked about BMI today and it helps to be at the right BMI as your respond better to the drugs, so well done you :thumbup:

Wishingalways: Hope you are doing good :hugs:, Godd luck with your baseline scan. It is funny at easter and all this talk of eggs lol. You sound like you are doing well and wishing you lots of luck for stimming :flower:

Mrsmax:Once you start you will be begging for some more time, or maybe thats just me lol.

AFM: I had my scan today and I have 16 follies 10 are at about 10mm and 6 are about 12mm, I did panick and think that this was not good enough but they have assured me that all is fine. Im slighly worried about numbers as I am sharing my eggs. I am still stimming at 150 gonal f so they must be happy. Next scan is friday they will tell me then if EC date has to be adjusted.


----------



## wishingalways

Apple Blossom said:


> Ickle Pand: the weight lose does help, I asked about BMI today and it helps to be at the right BMI as your respond better to the drugs, so well done you :thumbup:
> 
> Wishingalways: Hope you are doing good :hugs:, Godd luck with your baseline scan. It is funny at easter and all this talk of eggs lol. You sound like you are doing well and wishing you lots of luck for stimming :flower:
> 
> Mrsmax:Once you start you will be begging for some more time, or maybe thats just me lol.
> 
> AFM: I had my scan today and I have 16 follies 10 are at about 10mm and 6 are about 12mm, I did panick and think that this was not good enough but they have assured me that all is fine. Im slighly worried about numbers as I am sharing my eggs. I am still stimming at 150 gonal f so they must be happy. Next scan is friday they will tell me then if EC date has to be adjusted.

Apple blossom thats awesome, how exciting, looks like all is going well. xx Im just hoping I respond well to the drugs with a low amh and on the lowest dose of gonal f, im hoping all goes ok. Scan thursday and hopefully starting injections on friday. xx


----------



## mrsmax

wishing - I am terrified as well about not responding due to the AMH (we had same score I seem to remember). What dose of Gonal-f are you on? mine is lowish.


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> :wave: wishing - that is awesome. I start stimming just before Easter Sunday - it does seem so apt!!! how you feeling now - last time you posted you were feeling a little down I think.

Hi Mrs Max, Im actually doing fantastic, Im so ultra positive and excited about the whole thing, not going to think negatively and cant wait to start the injections on friday hopefully. xx The dr has been pretty good, only symptom is dreaming, waking about 6 times a night and being like a furness when i do wake up. But touch wood everything else has been great. xxx cant believe we are almost there. xx


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: hi wishing - we posted at the same time!! Glad to hear you are feeling so positive!! I have been having crazy dreams and disturbed sleep too - not too much moodiness - thirsty as well. 

Have you got AF since deregging? Mine is late :shrug:


----------



## Apple Blossom

Ladies just a little tip drink plenty when you are stimming. I also suffered with being hot at night and waking lots this does ease of when you stimm as your dose of DR will be lower.


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> :wave: hi wishing - we posted at the same time!! Glad to hear you are feeling so positive!! I have been having crazy dreams and disturbed sleep too - not too much moodiness - thirsty as well.
> 
> Have you got AF since deregging? Mine is late :shrug:

Hi Mrs max, OMG the hot sweats at night is really quite bad i could have fried an egg of me the other night. Some nights are better than others. I started my af exactly when i was supposed to and after the first 4 days being heavy i have had been really light until about 2 days ago and now its stopped. 

They did say I might not get my Af and not to worry, they might just need to give me something to start it. How many days in are you?


----------



## wishingalways

Apple Blossom said:


> Ladies just a little tip drink plenty when you are stimming. I also suffered with being hot at night and waking lots this does ease of when you stimm as your dose of DR will be lower.

Im glad the night sweats get better, its awful when you cant sleep. I have been trying to drink more water through the day in preperation for stimming but Im hopeless at it and when i do manage im constantly on the loo as im so used to only going a few times a day. cant wait though. x


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks for the tip Apple - I am rubbish at drinking water!!

I am on day 13 of deregging - temps sky high again today and no sign of AF. My clinic never said it could effect AF - I am glad I have bnB or I would be convinced i was preggo! Going to ring them today and see what they say. 

I havent had hot sweats yet thank goodness - just keeping waking up at night and quite tearful.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Well I was usless at drinking plenty of water and I really hate the taste of it so I use to have juice but I really wanted to just drink water because of all thats in the juice so I buy bottled water and I got some small bottles which I fill up daily and each bottle has a number on it so I know how many I have had, the going to the toilet is tough but it stops you from OHSS.

Mrs Max I would love to say that the tearful phase passes but it seems to of got worse with all the scans and now I feel the pressure a bit. I was at my last scan and the lady couldnt find my left ovary so she was putting lots of pressure down there and I just filled up and had tears rolling down my face for no reason what so ever :shrug:.

Both be good to yourself and allow yourself some time to relax and some time to cry and make sure you have lots of cuddles. I f you need to know anything just ask :hugs:.

I have my second scan tomorrow, well it is my third but the other doesnt really count as it was baseline scan. Im really looking forward to seeing if they have grown much more. I dont think EC will be mon I think it will be wed.


----------



## mrsmax

Apple - thank you. Your post nearly made me :cry: see - I am sooo weepy at the moment. And work is stressing me out too so that is not helping. Have tomorrow off though and having some refelxology so should eb relaxing. 

I can imagine the stimming scans are very stressful. I hope you have lots of lovely ripe follies. Let us know :hugs:


----------



## Apple Blossom

Oh Mrsmax lots of cuddles being sent your way :hugs:. Enjoy your reflexology, Ive been having massages and I have one this sat they are lovely and relaxing :flower:.

Was just slightly worried for a bit as I had lots of EWCM and as you can imagine I panicked thinking this shouldnt be happening but its very normal as it shows the estrogen is rising which helps the follies get even bigger :happydance:.

I will update you tomorrow on the follies progress.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Apple Blossom

Jut wanted to update you ladies as I had egg collection yesterday, I got 13 eggs in total so 7 for me and 6 for the other lady :happydance:, I get my fertilisation report later today and Im so so excited :happydance::happydance:.

Hope you ladies are doing well :thumbup:


----------



## wishingalways

Apple Blossom said:


> Jut wanted to update you ladies as I had egg collection yesterday, I got 13 eggs in total so 7 for me and 6 for the other lady :happydance:, I get my fertilisation report later today and Im so so excited :happydance::happydance:.
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well :thumbup:

Hi apple blossom, just wondering how things are going with you... were are you at now... you must be in 2ww?

Mrs max how is the dregging gowing when is your baseline scan?

Had my 8 day scan today, little disappointed but also deep down expected a slower response with an amh of 5.I have 2 follicles on left measuring 10mm and another 5smaller ones she didnt measureand 1 follicle on the right measuring 10mm with another smallerone. Im going back monday for another scan, praying they grow over the weekend. On the plus side my linningwas great at8.4mm. Has anyone else been at the same stage at day 8.

Im off back to work for 4hours then off for two weeks. X x

hope everyone is having a good day.

Also do you just get 1egg from one follicle?


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Wishing. I would say that was about what I would expect with our AMH score. What did the clinic say? What drugs/dose are you on? When are you hoping for EC? sending lots of good vibes your way :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

My baseline next Wednesday so all being well start stimming on 5th April!!


----------



## mrsmax

Ps Congrats Aple - well done you!! off to read your journal now :kiss:


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> Hi Wishing. I would say that was about what I would expect with our AMH score. What did the clinic say? What drugs/dose are you on? When are you hoping for EC? sending lots of good vibes your way :hugs:

As I expected they are playing down the low AMH saying its in normal ranges but luckily I had researched it and kind of knew i might take longer to respond and thought i might be on a high dose of drugs. Right enough I am on 225 gonal f which is fairly high in relation to some others that may be on 75 but it is all relative to your levels i suppose. I asked them how many eggs they look to get and again i think i was given a reponse that is given to everyone of 5 - 10 which is really annoying I wish they would just explain that having a low AMH may mean this and this... etc so that you can prepare yourself... instead i am having to look it all up and sometimes i scare myself silly with what i read.

Up until today was feeling really positive but a little emotional today, just want it to be monday so i can have the other scan and see my follicles, worried that with it being easter weekend that the clinic may be closed on friday and monday but I suppose they cant really as that would affect the ec and et dates. Had a little cry this morning but sort of ok now.

How have you been feeling.xx


----------



## mrsmax

Wishing - that could have been me writing your post!!! I have exactly the same frustrations with my clinic - they havent said anything about me having a low AMH except my drug dose is a little higher and I am allowed to put in 2 embies. If it wasnt for BnB I would not know to expect less follies and less eggs. 

After being quite calm, I had a massive low yesterday and cried solidly for an hour - just so frightened I wont respond to the drugs. DH was great but this is hard!!!

I have been prescribed 300 gonal f. No other drugs for stimming. That worries me too as i see a lot of people with mixes of drugs...

Still, I guess we have to breath and let the process take us where it will and try to stay postive. I cant remember - you doing accupuncture? I have booked a couple of apppintments for stimming as I heard it can help follies to grow...


----------



## mrsmax

ps was your 8 day scan your first scan?


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi ladies i will try and put more later. please please dont worry i was scared stiff of numbers and it worked out ok in the end :hugs:. Yes I am Pupo now.


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> Wishing - that could have been me writing your post!!! I have exactly the same frustrations with my clinic - they havent said anything about me having a low AMH except my drug dose is a little higher and I am allowed to put in 2 embies. If it wasnt for BnB I would not know to expect less follies and less eggs.
> 
> After being quite calm, I had a massive low yesterday and cried solidly for an hour - just so frightened I wont respond to the drugs. DH was great but this is hard!!!
> 
> I have been prescribed 300 gonal f. No other drugs for stimming. That worries me too as i see a lot of people with mixes of drugs...
> 
> Still, I guess we have to breath and let the process take us where it will and try to stay postive. I cant remember - you doing accupuncture? I have booked a couple of apppintments for stimming as I heard it can help follies to grow...


Well I have just slept for 11 hours, best sleep yet,feeling really great this morning and back to usual positive self. 

Every clinic seems so different in there protocols, one drug, mix of drugs, pre given dates for ec and et no dates, pill for dregging, or spray and long protocol, short protocol....... its enough to drive you completely :wacko:

Its interesting your on higher drug dose, what was your amh again? They are also are still pushing for single embryo transfer but did say it depends on eggs, but you have already been told two! So frustrating.

Try not to worry about drugs the gonal f is def working just taking slightly longer than some but totally in line with a big majority its a good drug. I can feel my stomach cramping and getting slightluy bloated but will know this time tomorrow. X 

Stay positive and it will all do exactly what its meant too. X x


----------



## wishingalways

Oh and my 8 day scan was my second scan, the first was my baseline. X third scan tomorrow and will hopefully get a date for ec. X


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Wishing. Glad you feeling better today - it is lovely and sunny here so I am feeling better too. Amazing what a bit of sunshine can do. 

My AMH is 5 (I think that is the same as you). I am 35 and my clinic does SET for all under 36, but said I could put in two if I wanted cause of my AMH. I jumped at the chance if we get two good embies...

Just spring cleaning the house and then going for a walk with DH this arvo. You are off work now are you? Is that cuase you teach or are you taking 2 weeks off for the IVF? I cant wait for a break from work. 

Sending tons of good vibes your way for the next scan - will be waiting with baited breath for the result :hug:


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi ladies just wondering how you are both doing? x x


----------



## wishingalways

Hi Apple,

Im so sorry to see the first try failed. You must be feeling so deflated, but dont give up many people dont get a positive first time around. Big hugs. xxxx

I am currently 5dp5dt still riding it out until and trying not to test as it is still really early, although i do have a really good feeling about it all, cant explain it and no real symptoms but just feeling positive. The tests arrived in the post today so might have to poas when i next need. xx

Are you going to take a wee break, treat yourself to a wee holiday maybe. x


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Apple - EC tomorrow so pretty nervous at the moment. You feeling any better? I am so scared for that phone call with the results. :hugs:

:wave: Hi wishing


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies, i havent been on here in a while just trying to chill out 4 a while.

nice to c all u ladies r moving on quickly, wishing i cant believe ur on ur 2ww already wow thats gone quick, fingers crossed hun. 
mrs max how did ur ec go? hope all is well!
afm: been along ride for me i have 2 wait another 2 periods till transfer so abit annoyed, this cycle has lasted like 6 months by the time i transfer which is a long!im happy wiv that, weve got 15 fertilised so hopefully we stand a good chance, so hopefully i should have a transfer within the next 8 weeks.
stay in touch good luck to u all.xx
They will transfer 2 so


----------



## mrsmax

Hi babuhopes. That must be so frustrating!!! We got 7 eggs, whicgh isnt a whole lot but with my low AMH is pretty good. Getting fertilisation report today. 

Wishing got her BFP!!!!!


----------



## wishingalways

High babyhope.... good to hear everything is going ok, must be really frustrating for you but at least you know you will be tip top health when they go back in.

Hi Mrs max :hi:

Got a lovely pink line this morning at 7dp5dt and praying the little 1(or 2) stick. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhope2011

oh wow wishing uve got a positive thats brilliant so happy, post a pic? 

mrs max 7 is good hun with a low amh thats really good.let me know how u get on?

yeah im very frustrated, but wot can i do i did try & push for it 2 b sooner they said they cud but wudnt advise it,so i decided to go wiv wot they suggest coz if i got a bfn i wud kick myself, id rather listen to them & hope 4 the best but im pleased they have agreed to put 2 in.
also i feel so relaxed & chilled about it i think fet cycles r quite good coz ur body gets to go back to normal.
x


----------



## wishingalways

just for you baby hopes. xxx
 



Attached Files:







P1040811 [800x600].jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrsmax

love those lines Wishing :)


----------



## babyhope2011

love those lines to x


----------

